# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  LIMITED KC ' GOSANKE MARUDO ' HANYA 12 EKOR.. Ending Selasa 17 Mei 2016 pk 21.00

## Dony Lesmana

Hai Sahabat2 KOI-S 

Mari kita mulai 

LIMITED KC EDITION MARUDO GOSANKE ( Sanke dan Showa )  

Umur TOSAI 

ini saya pick sendiri di MARUDO KOI FARM , dari 1 kolam 500 ekor cuma dapat sekitar 20 ekor , lalu yang di KC in yg terbaik yaitu 13 ekor.

M1



M2



M3



M4



M5



M6



M7



M8



M9



M10



M11



M12



M13




Masa KC sampai dengan 11th KOI-S FESTIVAL bulan April 2017

Hadiah 

GC : 5 % dari Hasil Lelang 
RGC : 3 % dari Hasil Lelang
Juara Harapan : 2 % dari hasil Lelang

_Penjurian Harus dibawa ke 11th KOI-S FESTIVAL 2017._ 

Donasi Kois 5 % dari hasi lelang


LELANG START dari Rp 2.000.000 per ekor kelipatan BID Rp 100.000 

Lelang dimulai dari saat ini sampai hari SELASA 17 Mei 2016 pk 21.00 dengan perpanjangan waktu 10 menit dari BID Terakhir

pk 21.00-21.10 akan diperpanjang otomatis , dan 21-10 adalah 10 menit dari BID Terakhir, Jika ada 1 ikan yang di bid maka semua ikan masih dapat di BID.


Panitia berhak merubah aturan selama membawa kebaikan bagi semua peserta dan forum

Silahkan dibid yang rapi

M1   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M2   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M3   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M4   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M5   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M6   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M7   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M8   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M9   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M10   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M11   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M12   Rp 2.000.000.  by

M13  Rp 2.000.000 by

Selamat bertanding dan harapan saya semua ikannya bisa bagus dikolam anda semua

Salam

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Dony Lesmana

VIDEO 

M1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X99v9p30Wg0

M2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7NYMYQNDVk

M3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdL_PTycfKE

M4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXtEaU4gP4k

M5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsRuxESwl3M

M6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeJOANL_uec

M7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZNXEJQ8DDA

M8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQwNkCa217o

M9

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9sF1p_5334

M10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Yh...ature=youtu.be

M11

https://youtu.be/QcPo_Kc8S_Y

M12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdVdreOOaS8

M13

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU-m2GIOwo8

----------


## Dony Lesmana

M1 Rp 2.000.000. by

M2 Rp 2.000.000. by

M3 Rp 2.000.000. by

M4 Rp 2.000.000. by

M5 Rp 2.000.000. by

M6 Rp 2.000.000. by

M7 Rp 2.000.000. by

M8 Rp 2.000.000. by

M9 Rp 2.000.000. by

M10 Rp 2.000.000. by

M11 Rp 2.000.000. by

M12 Rp 2.000.000. by

M13 Rp 2.000.000 by

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Peraturan Tambahan :

1. Harga akhir lelang adalah belum termasuk Ongkos Kirim .. Jika ada yang dikuar kota , harap menunjuk sendiri kurir terpercaya sehingga kurir tersebut dapat mengambil ditempat saya.

2. Pelunasan lelang adalah maksimal 2 x 24 jam .. Pengiriman ikan maksimal 4 x 24 jam dari lelang berakhir.

3. Jika ikan belum dilunasi dalam waktu 2 x 24 jam maka kami berhak memberikannya kepada pihak lain.

Thx

----------


## f4is4l

Ayo dimulai ,
M9 & M10 : OB Om Dony

----------


## Mr.Raditya

M11 OB om Dony

----------


## frostbitez

M6 ob MSDL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

M1 Rp 2.000.000. by

M2 Rp 2.000.000. by

M3 Rp 2.000.000. by

M4 Rp 2.000.000. by

M5 Rp 2.000.000. by

M6 Rp 2.000.000. by frostbites

M7 Rp 2.000.000. by

M8 Rp 2.000.000. by

M9 Rp 2.000.000. by f4is4l

M10 Rp 2.000.000. by f4is4l

M11 Rp 2.000.000. by Mr Raditya

M12 Rp 2.000.000. by

M13 Rp 2.000.000 by

----------


## Maslow

M6 2,1 juta pak

----------


## Dony Lesmana

M1 Rp 2.000.000. by

M2 Rp 2.000.000. by

M3 Rp 2.000.000. by

M4 Rp 2.000.000. by

M5 Rp 2.000.000. by

M6 Rp 2.100.000. by Maslow

M7 Rp 2.000.000. by

M8 Rp 2.000.000. by

M9 Rp 2.000.000. by f4is4l

M10 Rp 2.000.000. by f4is4l

M11 Rp 2.000.000. by Mr Raditya

M12 Rp 2.000.000. by

M13 Rp 2.000.000 by

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> M10.......3.1


_M1 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_

_M6 Rp 2.500.000. by Frostbites_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto_

_M11 Rp 2.900.000. by Refino_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> _M1 Rp 2.000.000. by_
> 
> _M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_
> 
> _M3 Rp 2.000.000. by_
> 
> _M4 Rp 2.000.000. by_
> 
> _M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_
> ...


Sampai 21.21

----------


## Soegianto

M11 3.000.000 setiawan

----------


## Refino

M11 3,1 jt, izin suhu ko soegi

----------


## Soegianto

Testtt
Aduh internetnya

m11 3.000.000 setiawan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_M1 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_

_M6 Rp 2.500.000. by Frostbites_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto

__M11 Rp 3.000.000. by setiawan via feikoi_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> M11 3,1 jt, izin suhu ko soegi


_M1 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_

_M6 Rp 2.500.000. by Frostbites_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto

__M11 Rp 3.100.000. by refino_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip

Sampai 22.24_

----------


## Refino

Haloo ko asnanto..

----------


## Maslow

M6. 2.6 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

sampe 22.24 nihhhh hahahahah.. ayo ngobrol dulu...

----------


## asnanto

> Haloo ko asnanto..


Hi....refino, apakabar  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_M1 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_

_M6 Rp 2.600.000. by Maslow_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto

__M11 Rp 3.100.000. by refino_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip

Sampai 21.28_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

diatas ada salah ketik ya.. bukan pk 22 .. tapi pukul 21

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_M1 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_

_M6 Rp 2.600.000. by Maslow_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto

__M11 Rp 3.100.000. by refino_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip

Sampai 21.28_

----------


## Soegianto

> M11 3,1 jt, izin suhu ko soegi


Gpp om  :Photo:

----------


## Juan surabaya

Waduh eman....no 5 bagus nihhh....tapi dompet lagi kosong hanya ada debu

----------


## Refino

Baik, banyak dpt ilmu dr om saya...

----------


## Refino

Terima kasih ko soegi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_M1 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_

_M6 Rp 2.600.000. by Maslow_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto

__M11 Rp 3.100.000. by refino_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip

Sampai 21.28_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

hayo menit2 terakhirrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Soegianto

No4
2 jt dengan b

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_M1 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_

_M6 Rp 2.600.000. by Maslow_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto

__M11 Rp 3.100.000. by refino_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip

Sampai 21.28_

----------


## Maslow

Sudah selesai ya pak ?

----------


## Soegianto

No 4 beni 2jt

----------


## Soegianto

Ini masih keburu? Sy jaringan di jalan buka forum nya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_HASIL FINAL

M1 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by Feikoi ( titipan customer )_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_

_M6 Rp 2.600.000. by Maslow_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto

__M11 Rp 3.100.000. by refino_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip

SELAMAT ANDA MEMENANGKAN LELANG KC LIMITED SANKE MARUDO...  Harap menghubungi WA 08161871713 untuk pengambilan dan pembayaran ikan 

Ikan2 yang belum terjual akan di keep oleh panitia dan diikutkan sertakan dalam penjurian , dan KABAR GEMBIRANYA hadiah buat para pemenang bertambah sesuai dengan harga awal BID ikan yg di keep panitia

TERIMA KASIH_

----------


## Soegianto

M4 atas nama beni taslim

----------


## Refino

Yeayyyy rejeki dapat ikan pilihan om donny...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

GC   5 % dari 29.900.000 yaitu 1.495.000
RGC 3 % dari 29.900.000 yaitu    897.000
Juara Harapan  2 % dari 29.900.000 yaitu 598.000

----------


## Maslow

Maaf pak, di peraturan awal tidak disebutkan masalah ikan sisa dikeep panitia. Rasanya agak aneh

----------


## f4is4l

Wah Sudan habis..Asik liat Thomas Cup..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Maaf pak, di peraturan awal tidak disebutkan masalah ikan sisa dikeep panitia. Rasanya agak aneh


Biar hadiahnya agak besar pak... kalo keberatan ya gpp dikeluarkan saja... thx.. coba kita dengar dari peserta lainnya.. panitia terbuka kok... thx

----------


## bbongso

Sdh selesai yah....selamattt utk yg menang...happy keeping

----------


## bbongso

Ikan sisa di hibahkan saja hahaha....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mari kita voting yang setuju ikan yg belum terjual di keep panitia 

Setuju 
1.


Tdk setuju
1.



Bebas om... Tujuan di keep panitia adalah agar kita belajar perkembangan semua ikan yg ada disini toh hadiahnya ditambahkan jika seandainya ikan terjual semua... itu aja om... thx

----------


## Dony Lesmana

atau sebagai jalan tengah ... panitia memberi waktu jika ada yg berminat buat ikan2 yang belum terjual sampai hari kamis 20 Mei 2016... dengan harga Rp 2.000.000. silahkan posting disini...

----------


## f4is4l

Om Dony saya ambil no 7 ya...

----------


## asnanto

Saya sih ga masalah ikan sisa dikeep panitia,......kapan lagi bisa ngadu keeping sama msdl, moga2 aja doi bisa ngalah sama nubie spt saya ini  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_HASIL FINAL

M1 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by Feikoi ( titipan customer )_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya_

_M6 Rp 2.600.000. by Maslow_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by f4is4l_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto

__M11 Rp 3.100.000. by refino_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Dony saya ambil no 7 ya...





> Saya sih ga masalah ikan sisa dikeep panitia,......kapan lagi bisa ngadu keeping sama msdl, moga2 aja doi bisa ngalah sama nubie spt saya ini





> mari kita voting yang setuju ikan yg belum terjual di keep panitia 
> 
> Setuju 
> 1. asnanto
> 
> 
> Tdk setuju
> 1.
> 
> ...



ayoo om ... ini kita buat fun2 kok keep ikan ... ditunggu inputnya

----------


## Refino

Nubie setuju semua ikan di ikutkan KC buat bahan belajar saya yang masih burayak ini hehehehe...

----------


## tantowijaya

Harap ingat 3 peraturan penting kawan hiuihihi

----------


## Refino

Izin menyimak om tanto, takut melanggar aturan....

----------


## Refino

Om donny ikannya boleh di titip om soegi, biar deket sm tempat om donny, sekalian mau ambil temen2nya di tempat om soegi ...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Nubie setuju semua ikan di ikutkan KC buat bahan belajar saya yang masih burayak ini hehehehe...


Thx inputnya om




> Harap ingat 3 peraturan penting kawan hiuihihi


Hhahahha kawan bisa aj..




> Izin menyimak om tanto, takut melanggar aturan....


Ini buat iseng2 aja om.. jgn terlalu serius




> Om donny ikannya boleh di titip om soegi, biar deket sm tempat om donny, sekalian mau ambil temen2nya di tempat om soegi ...


Siap om.. pagi ini diantar

----------


## Refino

Terima kasih byk om donny...

----------


## Refino

Om donny ikan sdh di terima, mantabbbb ikannya, terima kasih byk

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om donny ikan sdh di terima, mantabbbb ikannya, terima kasih byk


thx om ... semoga happy dengan ikannya

----------


## grinkz01

Setuju utk diikutin kc semua biar bisa buat belajar juga buat para penonton ini.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Setuju utk diikutin kc semua biar bisa buat belajar juga buat para penonton ini.


hahaha... thx om ... ini malah om maslow nya belum bisa dihubungi... ada yg kenal ???

----------


## Maslow

2. Pelunasan lelang adalah maksimal 2 x 24 jam .. Pengiriman ikan maksimal 4 x 24 jam dari lelang berakhir.

3. Jika ikan belum dilunasi dalam waktu 2 x 24 jam maka kami berhak memberikannya kepada pihak lain.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_HASIL FINAL

M1 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M2 Rp 2.000.000. by refino    PAID and SENT_

_M3 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M4 Rp 2.000.000. by Feikoi ( titipan customer ) PAID and SENT_

_M5 Rp 2.600.000. by. Tantowijaya PAID Kirim Kamis 25 Mei_

_M6 Rp 2.600.000. by Maslow PAID and SENT_

_M7 Rp 2.000.000. by f4is4l PAID and SENT_

_M8 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M9 Rp 2.500.000. by f4is4l PAID and SENT_

_M10 Rp 3.100.000. by asnanto PAID and SENT

__M11 Rp 3.100.000. by refino PAID and SENT_

_M12 Rp 2.000.000. by Panitia_

_M13 Rp 2.000.000 by battlesip PAID and SENT_

----------


## Maslow



----------


## Maslow

Cepat sekali gemuknya ikan ini, terimakasih om Dony Lesmana

----------


## Maslow

40 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear all

Penjurian di hari kedua 11th KOIS FESTIVAL 2017 yaitu: 8 April 2017 pukul 16.00. 

Bagi para peserta yang tidak membawa ikannya atau terlambat maka akan didiskualifikasi. 


see you all 8 april 2017 at 4 pm 

Salam

Dony Lesmana

----------

